# Parameters for CRS and Tigers?



## kevinli1021 (Sep 9, 2010)

Anyone know the ideal parameters for CRS? I'm reviewing all the threads in this forum and other sites and the ideal temperature appears ambiguous. Some say that CRS breed better at low temperature (21 degrees) and some breeders say they breed better at higher temperatures (24 degrees). From what I gathered, below is what I have gathered. Can someone confirm the values below?

Ideal Parameters (CRS Alone):
Target Temperature: 24 degrees w/ sufficient O2 (range: 18-25)
KH: 2
Target GH: 5 (range: 4-6)
Target TDS: 150 (range: 100-200)
NO2: 0 
NO3: <10
Ammonia: 0
Target pH: 6.6 (range: 6.4-7.2)

Also is there anyone who has experience with tigers and CRS together? How do the values above change to accommodate tigers as well?


----------



## shrimpzoo (Jan 15, 2012)

No luck on the ones you got?

I wrote a guide on another forum if you wanted to give it a read:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=379641


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

Hello,

I personally keep my CRS at PH 6.2-6.4, GH 5-6, TDS 135-150, temp 23-24C. If you want to keep tiger (depending which type again) but ideally PH 6.5-6.8, GH 8-10, TDS 180-200, temp 22-23C.

To me they are active and breed well with these param...

Btw, I wont recommend you to keep both in same tank as least you want to crossbreed them as project.

Hope it helps,



kevinli1021 said:


> Anyone know the ideal parameters for CRS? I'm reviewing all the threads in this forum and other sites and the ideal temperature appears ambiguous. Some say that CRS breed better at low temperature (21 degrees) and some breeders say they breed better at higher temperatures (24 degrees). From what I gathered, below is what I have gathered. Can someone confirm the values below?
> 
> Ideal Parameters (CRS Alone):
> Target Temperature: 24 degrees w/ sufficient O2 (range: 18-25)
> ...


----------



## kevinli1021 (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks Tamtep and shrimpzoo for your response. Your posts are greatly appreciated!

I think I might aim for the slightly more acidic side with CRS (around 6.4) a
nd also temperatures around 22 degrees. All the other parameters seem to be similar amongst most breeders. 

In terms of the mixing tigers and bees, I think you are right Tamtep, I don't think it is ideal to keep them all together since their parameters are so different. I only see a narrow middle ground that works well for them two but I guess I should just keep things simple first.


----------



## shrimpzoo (Jan 15, 2012)

IMO the best parameters for your CRS are the ones that are within the ideal range that you can keep *consistently*.

Best way for you to do this is to get yourself an active substrate and use RO water with a remineralizer in which you know you can use easily to get a certain gH.

For instance, I've always used Fluval Remineralizer and using a certain amount on 5 gallons of RO water had always yielded me 5 gH.

Once you find your perfect mix of RO water and remineralizer you should have no issues with keeping consistent water parameters


----------

